# RIP Reinbert de Leeuw (1938-2020)



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

This is very sad news.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Yes. Wonderful and unique Satie (not for all tates). RIP


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

See also https://www.talkclassical.com/64701-reinbert-de-leeuw-had.html?highlight=Reinbert+de+Leeuw

Roll of Honour


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I have many of his records. I'm not sure who will be able to "replace" him. I notice that most remember him for his Satie but for me it has been his delving into the works of composers like Kurtag and introducing me to make really interesting composers and pieces. The man will be sorely missed.


----------

